
Best Screen for Coding on the Beach? - londons_explore
Summer is here for most of us, and the ability to get stuff done from the beach would be amazing.<p>How can it be done?<p>Sandproof, waterproof, sunlight readable, all-day battery powered computing device wanted with sufficient power for compiling stuff.<p>Bonus points if it has an ice-maker.<p>Does it exist?  What&#x27;s the closest?
======
davismwfl
No ice-maker but I'll second mymail about Panasonic toughbooks. I used to be
involved with 911 systems in the U.S. (EMS/Fire etc) and we provided the crews
all with toughbook laptops on the ambulances and eventually toughbook tablets
for electronic medical records. If anyone can kill a computer it is a
paramedic, I took grief in the press because some police agencies were using
cheaper toshiba's in their cars which were like $1k where my toughbooks were
like $4k, difference was every-time we did have one break, Panasonic replaced
it for FREE, even out of warranty the costs were minimal to get a new machine
essentially. And they didn't break often so I could go for 3 years on a single
machine, the toshiba's were good machines but replaced annually typically.

I live in a coastal community and literally the crews had these things on the
beach, a couple of times dropped in the shallows and picked back up and still
fully functional. Those machines are insane. Had one medic drop one in a horse
trough full of water, he literally called me and was worried about picking it
up out of the water. I told him pick it up, dry it off and let me know if he
was good, he did and used the computer the rest of his shift.

One drawback is they typically aren't the latest CPU or the fastest machines
but they were always solid. I haven't used one in years but I would venture to
bet they are still the same way.

------
a-saleh
What I tried to do was buying Onyx Boox Nova Pro [1]

It is a fairly decent ebook reader, with decent PDF support, stylus and a nice
note-taking app.

The interesting thing is, it has bluetooth-support and runs Android 6 (heavily
modified, it still is a reader-first) but you can run Termux on it.

I ran into some problems with 32bit processor it runs and it isn't the
fastest, but I was able to do some i.e. Rust excercises :-)

It even has blue-tooth, so you can hookup a real keyboard to it.

[1] [https://onyxboox.com/boox_novapro](https://onyxboox.com/boox_novapro)

------
AwesomeFaic
Speaking from recent experience, do NOT use a 2016 Macbook Pro. Ambient
humidity in Cancun snuck into the screen and I've had it sitting in front of a
large dehumidifier for a couple weeks. It's noticeably better, as in it's
Japan-shaped instead of Africa-shaped, but it's still present. It was nowhere
near water and had no pre-existing physical defects.

------
AnimalMuppet
I need a real, full sized keyboard. I can't do real work on a laptop keyboard.
Worse, I can't do real work on a laptop that has a touchpad just below the
keyboard. I'm always bumping the touchpad and having the mouse jump to a
different part of the window. That's very very not good when editing code...

~~~
O_H_E
Palm rejection is a thing even on Linux

~~~
AnimalMuppet
This sounds like something that could make my life better. How do I enable it
or activate it or whatever, on Windows? Any gotchas that I ought to know
about?

------
mtmail
Those toughbooks are getting more and more powerful. They're made for jungle
and desert (military contractors), have replaceable batteries, can be operated
with gloves.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnJAtSapAnQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JnJAtSapAnQ)

